# Whistling Noise From 2.0T Engine



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

My car has about 2500 miles and have noticed a whistling noise coming from the engine while idling. Is this normal?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> My car has about 2500 miles and have noticed a whistling noise coming from the engine while idling. Is this normal?


High pitch whistle? I have had a couple Passats where they developed a whistle and there was a small leak in the PCV valve or hose that developed. Would get a high pitch whenever I let off the gas while driving and also at idle.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also having this issue, and my car barely passed 1000 miles mark. Thanks to a buddy pointed out on saturday.

Here are some info i found as well.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...0-TSI-high-pitch-noise-at-idle.-Video-inside.

I'll be taking it to dealership within next few days. Definitely take advantage under warranty.

I'll update after the visit. Hope this help.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

The whistles go WOO WOO


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

gtitrini said:


> The whistles go WOO WOO


:laugh: Gotta love Bubb Rubb


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Epence said:


> I'm also having this issue, and my car barely passed 1000 miles mark. Thanks to a buddy pointed out on saturday.
> 
> Here are some info i found as well.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the sound! Def post after your trip to the dealership. 

If in fact this is normal and it's not a "broken" thing, I can live with it. Just want to make sure it's not an issue. 

Thanks for the quick response! I searched within the CC thread instead the entire forum.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> The whistles go WOO WOO


ROFL, that cracks me up each time I watch that vid! :laugh:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

after waited about 2 hours :sly:, service department told me that the water pump is going bad, (i really hope it is because the sound is exact same as the youtube video...)faulty part from manufacture. It's still works; they're going to order the part and the set me up with an appointment to go in again. 

I would think they have some parts in stock, but guess not....that's the only annoyance there. i'll post again later when i bring in my car again. It is wasting my working time... I'll be pissed if the noise still there after they replaced it.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Yep, that's the sound! Def post after your trip to the dealership.
> 
> If in fact this is normal and it's not a "broken" thing, I can live with it. Just want to make sure it's not an issue.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response! I searched within the CC thread instead the entire forum.


Have you taken yours to the dealership and have them checked? 


----------------------

i'm just trying to keep this thread alive for updates of any kind from anyone. :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Epence said:


> Have you taken yours to the dealership and have them checked?
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Not yet -- definitely sometime soon. I also got something in the mail shortly after I bought my car about me taking my car in for service for an overall inspection to make sure everything is running as they should be. I will schedule something soon. Curious what they'll say/find about this whistle... You go back to yet to get the part replaced?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

no, not yet. The service department hasn't called me yet. I will call to check if the parts have arrived next week. I haven't received anything from VW regarding inspection service in mail other than license plates and pink slip  

The whistling high pitch noise is getting annoying when I stand next to it....:facepalm:

It does seems like it's coming from the back of the engine. 

I really don't like wasting my work time at the dealership and not getting the car fixed or keep getting "we need to order the parts and reschedule you to come in again" :facepalm:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Just a quick update,took my car in,dealership gave me rental for a day. Already miss driving my cc. Hope they will fix the problem by changing the water pump. I will update again tomorrow after picking up my car.

Rental car is a crappy chevy cobalt


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I got my car back, the noise is gone. I am a happy man again.

Here's the list of what was done.










Hope this will help others who are experiencing the same/similar incident.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Epence said:


> I got my car back, the noise is gone. I am a happy man again.
> 
> Here's the list of what was done.
> 
> ...


So I just dropped my car off an hour ago for my 90 day inspection and for the whistling noise issue and it's already done -- just got a call from my service tech saying that everything with my car is fine and that the noise is normal. 

Question is, should I let it go or try to insist that this "noise" isn't normal? I've read in other threads where this was normal, then Epence gets his fixed.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

I think VWoA tells service mgrs to say that all of the clicks,rattles,whistles,creaking etc.. are "normal" . It does get frustrating no doubt.
Tell them to double check this particular issue you are having and have them check the water pump. If he tells you they did in fact check the water pump/pully, then not much you can do.

If it gets any worse, bring it in for same issue. Keep your service records

good luck


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> So I just dropped my car off an hour ago for my 90 day inspection and for the whistling noise issue and it's already done -- just got a call from my service tech saying that everything with my car is fine and that the noise is normal.
> 
> Question is, should I let it go or try to insist that this "noise" isn't normal? I've read in other threads where this was normal, then Epence gets his fixed.


When I brought up the issue, I told them that I have friends who own VW with 2.0TSI engines did not have that noise, and they jumped on it to inspect the vehicle. I don't see how is that normal. Which dealership did you go to? I went to Livingston VW in Woodland Hills. You might want to try another dealerships if they're not too far away from you. 

Also e-mail VWOA about this issue with reference links from this thread to the customer service rep. Possibly soon I'll e-mail them about this issue, suggest them to make this a "recall" or "fix" TSB. I know this is rare but driving with the sound makes you feel uneasy. When I found about the problem from the tech., I felt uneasy with the sound at idle as if the parts about to fail at anytime. I'm glad it's fixed.


----------



## enviiMe (Jul 31, 2011)

*Whistling noise*

I've taken my CC R line in for servicing twice since my purchase. Both times were for the damn whistling noise, and each time they've replaced the water pump claiming that it was defective. Etiher they dont know what thier doing in their serving department or they really dont know what thier doing. This is the same noise that is in the Youtube vid. its the most annoying noise and I'm just stuck because I know what VW of Pasadena is going to do once again. replace the water pump.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I actually had them check for the noise during my 90 day inspection and they told me it was normal. I either got used to it or don't hear it any more (prolly got used to it) bc in the past several months, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## scott508 (May 11, 2011)

I had a whistling noise develop around 12000 miles as well. There ended up being a crack in the intake manifold.


----------



## radiovoxvw (Sep 14, 2008)

*turbo noise*

Hello friends. For what it's worth, I hear a low *wooohh* type noise that sounds like some kind of wind up when I give it a nice kick from takeoff. I assume that's the normal turbo noise. It's taken a few drives with a tech to learn what other various "normalities" there are, such as the slight shimmy when you come to a stop. Happy motoring!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> My car has about 2500 miles and have noticed a whistling noise coming from the engine while idling. Is this normal?


I have the same problem. just posted a new thread about it. I got my car in september, I got a video, check it out.

And no its not normal, Iam getting a new car after 3 water pump replacements

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stling-Noise&p=75013011&posted=1#post75013011


----------

